# ColoCrossing & Hudson Valley Host are dishonest, unethical, and partake in illegal activities



## love4cars4234 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hello vpsboard! I have been told at least by 3 people to join this forum so thought I would make my 1st post here. Before I go on, I am sorry if you have already seen my threads in other places. That is why I wasn't even going to start this post as I am sure some of you guys are tired of reading about it by now. However, I have been told that LET belongs to ColoCrossing hence my thread could be closed or removed at any given time by Jon. And supposedly, complaint threads regarding Hudson Valley Host and ColoCrossing on webhostingtalk forum also dissappear "mysteriously". 

So thought I would leave trace here with my situation so if those 2 threads do get removed or closed down, hopefully future potential customers would see this and decide if they want to go with them or not.

In short, I would like to summarize as short as possible (although what they've done to me over course of 3 weeks is endless):

1) I ordered & paid for 2 dedicated servers on 1/3/2014 to Ernie from Hudson Valley Host (HVH). He promised me they would be delivered within 1 week. End result? Ernie delivers the 1st server after 2 weeks with wrong configuration in which he failed to fix, quite often blaming on his "upstream" aka ColoCrossing. Started to ask for refund, Ernie said okay. Then later started to claim he never promised for such and began ignoring me. Out of no where, Mike from ColoCrossing contacts me treating me like a piece of meat.

2) 2nd server was delivered after 3 weeks of me paying the invoice. This was a surprsie for me as Ernie already knew I didn't want this server any longer due to delayed wait time.

3) After posting threads on forums, Jon from ColoCrossing offers me 1 month for free ... then 2 months for free. I declined asking for a refund. After doing so, he posts on LET that he questions my "legitimacy" because I did not act as a freebie loader.

3) Ernie has called me names such as "fraud" after me asking for a refund numerous times on skype. Not only that, Jon decided to attack me personally by stating lies about me on LET. So I uploaded bunch of screenshots on that forum to ensure people that I am not a liar that Jon is trying to make me out to be. I have no idea why Jon is doing this, as he has same access to the ticketing system on HVH as me. He sees the same things I see. This baffles me.

4) Illegal activities partake between HVH & CC - I have purchased and paid for HVH dedicated servers. I ONLY agreed to be HVH's customer through Ernie. However, as I opened up threads, people have pointed out that I have paid to ColoCrossing. Honestly, I am new to these companies so I thought ColoCrossing was just another business name for HVH.

Anyways, the point is - I found out later that HVH has been exchanging my personal information such as my name, address, credit card information with CC without my consent. I am pretty pissed about this, these are sensitive information. Neither on HVH or CC's TOS explain any of this information. Not only that, HVH's address or owner's name is no where to be seen on the website itself.

Okay I am done for now. Getting longer than intentioned once again. I hope you can understand there's no way I can cut this story short, as I need to explain what exactly they have done to make sure I am not being 1 sided here. Anyways, I will be back later. Thanks guys.


----------



## drmike (Jan 27, 2014)

Well welcome to the CC haters club of Freetopia.   I am your resident helpful guide.



> I have been told that LET belongs to ColoCrossing


Yeppers some of the people around here outed that ownership after months of them denying their underhanded acquisition of what was a community and not-for-profit.  Now it's purely for profit.



> complaint threads regarding Hudson Valley Host


Hudson Valley Host is some special bastardized investment arrangement between Ernie (HVH) and Biloh (ColoCrossing).

Next, what is the status of your refund?  They want to just give you months of service you don't want right?

Do you have possession of your server currently?


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Jan 27, 2014)

When HVH is still with TurnKeyInternet their service was good.

In February 2012 they move my VPS to Dallas and in December 2012 they move my VPS to Buffalo (ColoCrossing), in June 2013 I canceled my VPS as the performance degraded significantly.

As an end user, I just see that HVH as a small business struggled hard to keep their existence in this industry, but several months ago I heard rumors that HVH has been sold to ColoCrossing, but AFAIK there is no official news about it.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 27, 2014)

And now your thread on LET is flagged to sink. Nice touch from CC.


----------



## SrsX (Jan 27, 2014)

More CC hate? Great.


----------



## drmike (Jan 27, 2014)

SrsX said:


> More CC hate? Great.


Who bought what?   Damn those E3's sell for little.  You are a master negotiator!

I read that multiple times and I swear it said Venus Williams.   That's who wears the Darth Vader mask there at CC.  Bahahaha!  A tennis fencing racket.


----------



## AuroraZero (Jan 27, 2014)

I read it as Colocrossing Williams Villiany US. That was probably just me though.


----------



## love4cars4234 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hello guys, thanks for stopping by and supporting this thread. Other than finding out LET has set my thread to "sink", I just found out my thread on WebHostingTalk forum has been "featured". I don't really know what this means, as I am new to the forums. But if you want, you can check it on that forum to support me and keep my thread alive as I believe most of the newbie users (like myself) check the reviews of hosting companies 1st thing on WebHostingTalk.

*[FEATURED]* Ernie from Hudson Valley Host - where is my REFUND

I am hoping WebHostingTalk is NOT controlled by ColoCrossing like LET. So seeing that "featured" mark next to my thread gives me hope that some forums are not corruputed as much as LET.

Side note - ColoCrossing doesn't even have TOS up on their homepage. After struggling to find it, I had to googlel for it which was sad. See below:

http://www.colocrossing.com/download...TOS.pdf‎

An error occurred Page not found

I heard a lot of people from this forum have gone through a lot of crap with ColoCrossing as well and I am sorry to hear that. I am kind of bothered with 1 thing though, why aren't there many threads to speak up against ColoCrossing? I mean, sure, I'm sure CC has removed tons of threads or whatever....but even so, I feel like there's not enough threads going around the internet regarding situations like mine. So were those customers too lazy or too scared to do what I did? Just curious.

Thank you.


----------



## drmike (Jan 27, 2014)

love4cars4234 said:


> LET has set my thread to "sink", I just found out my thread on WebHostingTalk forum has been "featured".I am hoping WebHostingTalk is NOT controlled by ColoCrossing like LET. So seeing that "featured" mark next to my thread gives me hope that some forums are not corruputed as much as LET.


Well, LET is sinking, along with your thread.   They do that to tons of things that are unflattering and make them look like the man boobs they too often are.

WHT is not affiliated with CC.   Getting featured means there is interest in your thread and ideally now more people read about it.



love4cars4234 said:


> Side note - ColoCrossing doesn't even have TOS up on their homepage. After struggling to find it, I had to googlel for it which was sad. See below:


Surprised CC's site is even up.  It has been down more than a crackhead in a bread aisle leafing through crumbs on the floor.  It has been down since last night and still down for me.

In fairness they did hire some pro to redesign their site a few months back... Creatives on the visuals tend to overlook words and pesky legal docs.

CC should know better though / have managed the launch better if such is absent.  

I routinely make fun of providers for retardation on policies and such docs.  Lacking such is extra tard-mode enhancement, like down downs.



> I heard a lot of people from this forum have gone through a lot of crap with ColoCrossing as well and I am sorry to hear that. I am kind of bothered with 1 thing though, why aren't there many threads to speak up against ColoCrossing? I mean, sure, I'm sure CC has removed tons of threads or whatever....but even so, I feel like there's not enough threads going around the internet regarding situations like mine. So were those customers too lazy or too scared to do what I did? Just curious.


Just put colocrossing then try CVPS  then try UGVPS then try HVH in the search box up top.   Heaps of stuff.   Lots of it on LET also.


----------



## love4cars4234 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi guys,

A kind moderator from WebHostingTalk forum has changed my title to below:

*[FEATURED] *ColoCrossing/Hudson Valley Host - where is my REFUND?

@drmike - As you can see I joined LET only few days ago. I do see how corrupt that place is, so why are there so many users still on there? How come they don't use this forum only for instsance? Or they simpley don't care enough?

Someone suggested me to open a brand new thread on LET as they marked mine as to "sink" however I don't think I want to do that. What will that accomplish, CC will just make it go "sink" again. Or should I?

Ah I see how there are some bad reviews on them after doing what you told me to do. However, new customers/newbies like me, would search for ColoCrossing or Hudson Valley Host instead of shortening terms such as CC or HVH. I think it is important that when people put out complaints against them, to spell the company's names out in full. Better for the search engine too.


----------



## hellogoodbye (Jan 27, 2014)

I just managed to download the TOS from the direct link (the site has been very hit or miss with me too, it only started loading fine literally a couple of minutes ago) and uploaded here in case anyone wants a copy or just to read through it. I'm no expert when it comes to legalese so I'll leave it to other experienced users here to dissect the terms that were listed. 

ColoCrossing-TOS.pdf


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 27, 2014)

drmike said:


> In fairness they did hire some pro to redesign their site a few months back... Creatives on the visuals tend to overlook words and pesky legal docs.


Is Fabozzi still sporting a woman's picture for this one? :3


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jan 27, 2014)

Are you still sporting the XXXL?


----------



## TSS - Conor (Jan 27, 2014)

I use to work for Hudson Valley Host as their SVP. I'm following this carefully and feel nothing has changed since I left.


----------



## love4cars4234 (Jan 27, 2014)

Ernie claims he has refunded me in full.

I have NOT received the refund at all. I have much more to say but I know they are currently feeling pressure from some places such as New York BBB, my thread getting featured in WebhostingTalk forum etc etc. I'll update once I talk to my bank. Thank you guys for your encouraging kind words!!!!


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 27, 2014)

Yup, sure am.  I see you're still just as predictable as always - when backed into a corner by logic and having no sensible reply, you still jump right into pathetic attempts at personal insult for defence


----------



## MannDude (Jan 27, 2014)

LOL.

They sunk his thread and changed his title.

LET is a fucking shithole of a forum. Don't piss off big papa Jon who feeds the sketchy little 'independent' hosts.


----------



## love4cars4234 (Jan 27, 2014)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Are you still sporting the XXXL?


Immature as hell & pathetic attempt to insult someone who has done nothing wrong to you. My thread is not for suckers like you so enjoy your stay while your company's reputation is getting ruined. LOL


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 27, 2014)

love4cars4234 said:


> Immature as hell & pathetic attempt to insult someone who has done nothing wrong to you. My thread is not for suckers like you so enjoy your stay while your company's reputation is getting ruined. LOL


To be fair, I've done _plenty_ to him.  Such as calling him out on his bullshit when he gets those delusions of grandeur and tries to act all high and mighty :3  The thing is, he damn near _never_ can back his talk, so he ends up having to resort to insult tactics.

It's been an ongoing thing for quite some time.  Shame, too, he used to be a pretty nice guy until his ego overran his decency.


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jan 27, 2014)

You have nothing to ever back your claims either. Hence why I dont validate mine.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 27, 2014)

Kevin Hillstrand.


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jan 27, 2014)

Like what does that even mean? Is someone not allowed to work under an alias because they don't want their personal information out there? Adam asked me to stay under the alias and I allowed it.

The only reason I backed his story is because I actually cared about his privacy and saw nothing wrong with it. You are the one making a big deal out of literally nothing. Am I a bad guy because Im a caring person and felt if he wanted privacy he could have it?

Lets see what twisted story you can come up with now and turn me into the bad guy. Go.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 27, 2014)

Just pointing out the fact that you have no qualms with public lies.  Including the claims of having an SSN and Tax ID for 'Kevin Hillstrand'.  Or the recent claim of having nothing to do with UGVPS, when everyone spectating that drama saw the PayPal info.

And you wonder why nobody takes you seriously?


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jan 27, 2014)

I have no idea what "bank" info you have, and like I said I went along with it to protect his requests of being under the alias.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 27, 2014)

I didn't say anything about a bank.

Perhaps you should re-read specifically


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jan 27, 2014)

@Aldryic C'boas I didnt even know about this thread, or I would have addressed it.

Tom had a debt with us and this was an attempt to pay off his debt, but it was unsuccessful. I offered to take over UGVPS last week and finalized it the day before the email went out saying we took over.

If you just ask, you shall receive an answer.


----------



## jarland (Jan 27, 2014)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Like what does that even mean? Is someone not allowed to work under an alias because they don't want their personal information out there?


No. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 27, 2014)

CVPS_Chris said:


> If you just ask, you shall receive an answer.


To be fair... we did _just ask_ about the Kevin/Adam thing.  As you said, you maintained his story to protect his privacy - so really, asking doesn't do any good if you're willing to lie, regardless of motivation.


----------



## jarland (Jan 27, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> To be fair... we did _just ask_ about the Kevin/Adam thing. As you said, you maintained his story to protect his privacy - so really, asking doesn't do any good if you're willing to lie, regardless of motivation.


Because honesty is soooo hard. So hard even mr #winning can't do it.


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jan 27, 2014)

lol if only you knew Jarland what I have in store for you sir 

I dont care if either of you believe me, I told you what happened. You can take it or leave it. Until you have proof otherwise to disprove it, then its end of story. Good day gents


----------



## jarland (Jan 27, 2014)

Double post sucks.


----------



## drmike (Jan 27, 2014)

Now now lads... Texas has Castle Doctrine, don't go tripping on something and getting hurt.

Glad to see a good ole' reunion of all my favorites... Miss you lads sometimes.


----------



## jarland (Jan 27, 2014)

CVPS_Chris said:


> lol if only you knew Jarland what I have in store for you sir


Lols. Sounds like a threat. Bring it Jessica.


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jan 27, 2014)

@jarland if you think you can really handle it, sure


----------



## jarland (Jan 27, 2014)

CVPS_Chris said:


> @jarland if you think you can really handle it, sure


Lol


Fabozzi as usual. Thinks he's the mafia. Can't be an adult about anything.


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jan 27, 2014)

Alright, but dont say I didnt warn you :unsure:


----------



## jarland (Jan 27, 2014)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Alright, but dont say I didnt warn you :unsure:


Warn me that you think you're about to prove that you haven't matured in several years? Go ahead, you've got plenty of customers who read here. Let them know who you are.


----------



## k0nsl (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh, man. The lolz, @CVPS_Chris. The lolz. Don't you understand that you're making a laughing stock out of yourself with such lame posts? Plus, it probably ain't good for business, either. I cannot imagine it would be 

Tough guy @CVPS_Chris. You must be very scared right now @jarland  :lol:


----------



## texteditor (Jan 27, 2014)

k0nsl said:


> Oh, man. The lolz, @CVPS_Chris. The lolz. Don't you understand that you're making a laughing stock out of yourself with such lame posts? Plus, it probably ain't good for business, either. I cannot imagine it would be
> 
> Tough guy @CVPS_Chris. You must be very scared right now @jarland  :lol:


Give it time, he's actually keeping his act pretty subdued right now :lol:


----------



## texteditor (Jan 27, 2014)

CVPS_Chris said:


> @Aldryic C'boas I didnt even know about this thread, or I would have addressed it.
> 
> Tom had a debt with us and this was an attempt to pay off his debt, but it was unsuccessful. I offered to take over UGVPS last week and finalized it the day before the email went out saying we took over.
> 
> If you just ask, you shall receive an answer.


You made him an offer he couldn't refuse (or accept legally, either, since it's Crystal's name on everything)


----------



## Darwin (Jan 27, 2014)

@ someplace in Buffalo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7edeOEuXdMU

Edit: is there a reason why I can't see embedded youtube videos?


----------



## jarland (Jan 27, 2014)

k0nsl said:


> Oh, man. The lolz, @CVPS_Chris. The lolz. Don't you understand that you're making a laughing stock out of yourself with such lame posts? Plus, it probably ain't good for business, either. I cannot imagine it would be
> 
> 
> Tough guy @CVPS_Chris. You must be very scared right now @jarland :lol:


Pretty excited actually 


My fishing pole has aged but the bait I put on the hook is as fresh as the day I put it there. I know something he's been dying to share about me. I know something else too. I know Fabozzi well enough to know I can't ruin his plans by saying too much.


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Jan 27, 2014)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Is someone not allowed to work under an alias because they don't want their personal information out there? Adam asked me to stay under the alias and I allowed it.


When Adam posed as Kevin Hillstrand and nobody knows about it, there's no problem, everybody happy. 

However, when the real info known to public, customers will have the same feeling as someone who chats with a 20 years old Krista Fakename over the paid sex phone :wub: and later found out that the so called Krista Fakename is a 60 years old lady with a sweet voice.   Fatal erection  

Similar case with GVH, when public found out that they are dealing with someone of illegal business age.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 27, 2014)

Fatal Erection sounds like a fantastic name for a metal band.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 27, 2014)

vRozenSch00n said:


> Similar case with GVH, when public found out that they are dealing with someone of illegal business age.


We're not illegally operating. We're legally incorporated in the state of Illinois and we pay taxes. Please don't drag us into this.


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Jan 27, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> We're not illegally operating. We're legally incorporated in the state of Illinois and we pay taxes. Please don't drag us into this.


Not trying to drag you in, just expressing my feeling as an end user and hobbyist based on what I read in this forum, WHT, and LE*.


----------



## SrsX (Jan 27, 2014)

drmike said:


> Who bought what?   Damn those E3's sell for little.  You are a master negotiator!
> 
> I read that multiple times and I swear it said Venus Williams.   That's who wears the Darth Vader mask there at CC.  Bahahaha!  A tennis fencing racket.


E3 from HVH, $20 total cost.

Yes, I am a master negotiator.


----------



## Francisco (Jan 27, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> We're not illegally operating. We're legally incorporated in the state of Illinois and we pay taxes. Please don't drag us into this.


It BURN...ED OFF

Francisco


----------



## love4cars4234 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi guys, supposedly Ernie refunded me 100% for both servers so now I am waiting for the $$$ to show up in my statement. I called my bank first time to remove the hold and then 2nd time to ask if there has been any attempt of refund. My bank told me "no" but like I was told by few people, I gotta wait 2-3 days. Let's hope Ernie is not lying about the refund.

After I actually get the $$$ I will update this thread. Also I want to post a detailed explanation of what I had to do to even get to this point. I believe I filed for at least 5 complaints along with threads on 3 total forums.

I just want to say thank you for your support.  And why is it wherever I go, Jon seems to follow my thread? I would appreciate it if you stay out of this one as you have done nothing but to waste my time over on LET. To be honest, I don't even know why you want to affiliate yourself with ColoCrossing but w/e, best of luck to you kiddo!


----------



## drmike (Jan 27, 2014)

> And why is it wherever I go, Jon seems to follow my thread?


Well Jon doesn't post / won't join here.   He lurks / reads here though.



> To be honest, I don't even know why you want to affiliate yourself with ColoCrossing but w/e, best of luck to you kiddo!


Jon Biloh owns ColoCrossing.


----------



## love4cars4234 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi DrMike,

I was referring to GVH-Jon and not Jon Biloh. 

After this episode, I think I am going to dislike the name "Jon" forever. Anyways, I hope to pack my bags ASAP and move on to a different provider!


----------



## joepie91 (Jan 27, 2014)

CVPS_Chris said:


> @Aldryic C'boas I didnt even know about this thread, or I would have addressed it.
> 
> Tom had a debt with us and this was an attempt to pay off his debt, but it was unsuccessful. I offered to take over UGVPS last week and finalized it the day before the email went out saying we took over.
> 
> If you just ask, you shall receive an answer.


There appears to be a trend of ColoCrossing-affiliated people "not being aware" of certain questionable threads about them. Should I perhaps e-mail you the link to a thread, next time I run across one that mentions you?


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 28, 2014)

mpkossen admitting he has a tendency to change thread titles:



> Calm down now... What's with the worked-up mentality here?
> 
> It would have been me that changed the title. I usually change thread titles once issues have been resolved. I was a little too fast, as I though the OP would have instantly seen the refund.


----------



## hellogoodbye (Jan 28, 2014)

Frankly, I don't buy his explanation for doing that. I have no idea how long he has been moderating LET, but from earlier threads (like for example that one between GVH-Jon and Kadar) I got the impression that they don't usually close these sorts of threads unless it derails completely or a moderator receives consent from both sides. Why would he hop in to change it so quickly? It was literally less than 10 minutes after Ernie commented to say OP received a full refund that the title was changed to "I got my refund"; he didn't even bother to wait for confirmation from OP himself that he actually did receive any money. 

Thread title timeline (all in EST):

 

3:38 PM - "HVH/CC - My nightmare story with Ernie! REFUND ME PLS!"

3:42 PM - "ColoCrossing/Hudson Valley Host - where is my REFUND?" (Note: This was when Ernie commented, so title was already changed once within that 4 minute span)

3:49 PM - "ColoCrossing/Hudson Valley Host - I got my refund"

3:51 PM - (OP comments to say he did *not* receive his money)

_Four more comments in between pointing out the title change_

3:59 PM - "ColoCrossing/Hudson Valley Host - where is my REFUND?"

 

Plus, I only started following that thread with email notifications because someone pointed out the thread being set to sink, which was brought up around 12 PM EST and I saw it for myself an hour later. mpkossen didn't start with his slew of title edits until after 3:38 PM, so... what happened a few hours earlier? If someone accidentally set it to sink, why didn't they change the title according to the way OP had wanted while they were at it? The action had to have been logged by the system too, so why won't he state who set it to sink instead of putting forth an argument that implies people are just being paranoid for thinking it could be on purpose?

 

Something just feels off about this whole thing and the way the situation is being handled, idk.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 28, 2014)

mpkossen is paid by ColoCrossing to _admin_ LET.  This isn't the first time a thread has been modified in such a manner, either.  I've been linked to a fair share of threads that are public viewable... then suddenly after things get interesting you have to login to view (which prevents search engine spiders from archiving them).


----------



## toadyus (Jan 28, 2014)

mkpossen is a stooge...it's unfortunate that he choses to be Jon Biloh's LEB's Bitch. Anyone that deals with anything related to CC is nuts.


----------



## Virtovo (Jan 28, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> mpkossen is paid by ColoCrossing to _admin_ LET.  This isn't the first time a thread has been modified in such a manner, either.  I've been linked to a fair share of threads that are public viewable... then suddenly after things get interesting you have to login to view (which prevents search engine spiders from archiving them).


I think there needs to be an LET archive for such things.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 28, 2014)

They're really not worth the trouble or attention, to be honest.

Admittedly, I did get a GREAT deal of entertainment over CoolRaul and anon-e-mouse (two WHT admins) grilling Biloh about the thread name changes.  He still hasn't come up with a good excuse for that one.


----------



## mpkossen (Jan 28, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> mpkossen is paid by ColoCrossing to _admin_ LET.  This isn't the first time a thread has been modified in such a manner, either.  I've been linked to a fair share of threads that are public viewable... then suddenly after things get interesting you have to login to view (which prevents search engine spiders from archiving them).


If you have any concerns about LET, we do have a Feedback & Suggestions thread you are more than welcome to share your concerns in: http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/11741/feedback-suggestions#latest



toadyus said:


> mkpossen is a stooge...it's unfortunate that he choses to be Jon Biloh's LEB's Bitch. Anyone that deals with anything related to CC is nuts.


Thank you... I guess?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQ3A7P3k8mI


----------



## toadyus (Jan 28, 2014)

mpkossen said:


> If you have any concerns about LET, we do have a Feedback & Suggestions thread you are more than welcome to share your concerns in: http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/11741/feedback-suggestions#latest
> 
> Thank you... I guess?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQ3A7P3k8mI


hahaha everyone should have concerns on how you run that shit show, you constantly spread cheeks and take cc cock in ass. You censor / modify anything related to CC and any shills related to CC. You can't be trusted, and everythign you type has to be judged because you're a liar.

Please don't thank me...you need to thank yourself for turning LEB into a gong show, the place is a travesty and it seems every month / week a new CC shill is uncovered and you do nothing about it.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 28, 2014)

mpkossen said:


> If you have any concerns about LET, we do have a Feedback & Suggestions thread you are more than welcome to share your concerns in: http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/11741/feedback-suggestions#latest


I see no reason I cannot voice my observations here.  Don't pretend that you're not aware of what goes on - the only reason you post that feedback-suggestions link is to 1) make it look like you're actually going to do something about it, and 2) try to draw traffic to your site.

BTW - I love how you can link to LET from here, but throw an absolute fit if someone links to VPSB over there <_<


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> BTW - I love how you can link to LET from here, but throw an absolute fit if someone links to VPSB over there <_<


I thinks that way works better for VPSB. When someone has to write "the board that should not be named" it sounds like a very cool ad. What does that board have that LEB doesn't like links to?


----------



## joepie91 (Jan 28, 2014)

mpkossen said:


> If you have any concerns about LET, we do have a Feedback & Suggestions thread you are more than welcome to share your concerns in: http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/11741/feedback-suggestions#latest


So, how about that disclaimer of ownership in the footer that I asked about in the feedback thread, after you asked me to post the question there?


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Jan 28, 2014)

toadyus said:


> mkpossen is a stooge...it's unfortunate that he choses to be Jon Biloh's LEB's Bitch. Anyone that deals with anything related to CC is nuts.


AFAIK @mpkossen is not the only administrator there. There are 3 other known administrators: Spirit, Jon Biloh, and Alex Vial. I think he has done his best there.


----------



## MonsteR (Jan 28, 2014)

Yay, This thread is here too, Maybe this one wont get closed or abused by admins


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 28, 2014)

joepie91 said:


> So, how about that disclaimer of ownership in the footer that I asked about in the feedback thread, after you asked me to post the question there?


@mpkossen also needs to add disclaimer of ownership notices to the existing Hudson Valley Host offerings writeups on LET because right now his writeups are in violation of FTC guidelines.


----------



## toadyus (Jan 28, 2014)

vRozenSch00n said:


> AFAIK @mpkossen is not the only administrator there. There are 3 other known administrators: Spirit, Jon Biloh, and Alex Vial. I think he has done his best there.


Unfortunately I tend to judge people on the company that they keep. He lost all my respect when he didn't deal with Chris Fabozzi / UGVPS incident properly and professionally. The fact that ChicagoVPS is still allowed to advertise on the LET/LEB is gong show and a sham.


----------



## FHN-Eric (Jan 28, 2014)

CVPS_Chris said:


> The only reason I backed his story is because I actually cared about his privacy and saw nothing wrong with it. You are the one making a big deal out of literally nothing. Am I a bad guy because Im a caring person and felt if he wanted privacy he could have it?


Now that's transparency. That's the kind of truth we want. No, that does not make you a bad guy for caring about someones privacy.


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Jan 28, 2014)

toadyus said:


> Unfortunately I tend to judge people on the company that they keep. He lost all my respect when he didn't deal with Chris Fabozzi / UGVPS incident properly and professionally. The fact that ChicagoVPS is still allowed to advertise on the LET/LEB is gong show and a sham.


I might be wrong, but I see it differently. LET/LEB now belongs to ColoCrossing, while UGVPS, ChicagoVPS are ColoCrossing's shell subsidiary companies.

I see @mpkossen as a guy in a limbo. In one hand he as to apply forum rules, unfortunately his hands are tied when it comes the time when the owner wishes to bend the rule.  In case of why he keep the job, he has his own reason. (Newly married and need extra income, maybe?). At least he is not a cocky guy.


----------



## mpkossen (Jan 28, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> I see no reason I cannot voice my observations here.  Don't pretend that you're not aware of what goes on - the only reason you post that feedback-suggestions link is to 1) make it look like you're actually going to do something about it, and 2) try to draw traffic to your site.
> 
> BTW - I love how you can link to LET from here, but throw an absolute fit if someone links to VPSB over there <_<


You can link here from LET. No problem. Last time I saw it was last week, in the OP of a thread. People joke about it, sure. It's been handled badly in the past (on a few occasions), I admit. But it's allowed to link here. I've also made this quite clear on LET a couple of times.

My only goal was (and @joepie91's post proves that) to keep things regarding improving LET at LET (and in the central place at LET where I can dig them up). If anyone has an interest to improve LET but doesn't want to go there, I honestly wonder where that interest comes from.


----------



## joepie91 (Jan 29, 2014)

mpkossen said:


> My only goal was (and @joepie91's post proves that) to keep things regarding improving LET at LET (and in the central place at LET where I can dig them up). If anyone has an interest to improve LET but doesn't want to go there, I honestly wonder where that interest comes from.


I've kept an eye on the feedback thread for a while after posting in it, and never actually saw a response to what I suggested. I'm not sure what my post is supposed to prove, beyond "joepie91 goes to LET to post in the feedback thread when asked to do so".


----------



## mpkossen (Jan 29, 2014)

joepie91 said:


> I've kept an eye on the feedback thread for a while after posting in it, and never actually saw a response to what I suggested. I'm not sure what my post is supposed to prove, beyond "joepie91 goes to LET to post in the feedback thread when asked to do so".


The fact that you're asking for a status update _here _instead of at LET is the reason I'd rather have it at LET, in one central place.


----------



## drmike (Jan 29, 2014)

vRozenSch00n said:


> Similar case with GVH, when public found out that they are dealing with someone of illegal business age.


GVH-Jon is legally a minor I believe in his home state.

The company is incorporated in Illinois and to another fellow, who is of adulthood age.  Unsure how much the incorporated party is involved in GVH.  

As far as the revelations about GVH, the idea that Jon is a minor was stated on LET back in ~ March of 2013, not by Jon surprisingly.


----------



## drmike (Jan 29, 2014)

FHN-Eric said:


> Now that's transparency. That's the kind of truth we want. No, that does not make you a bad guy for caring about someones privacy.


Not to rain on your complimentary treatment of our distinguished guest Mr. Fabozzi, but if he really cared about privacy he would have done the proper things to secure his clients and their info and not had their database float off to the internet public twice.   He would have notified "authorities" of the issue and wrote a perma-sticky on his website about policies and procedures implemented so new potential customers would view him as a victim doing the right thing instead of a business that doesn't care or hides the history.

The Adam/Kevin thing was UGLY.  If he cared about such disclosure/shielding "employees" he would have nothing more than first name and last initial for his staff in customer facing matters.   He doesn't and is inconsistent in this manner.

He didn't want Adam out there because Adam was I believe a minor when he started with CVPS and Adam's previous companies and activities could show a pattern of negativity reputable folks might not want associated with their brand.


----------



## Shados (Jan 29, 2014)

mpkossen said:


> The fact that you're asking for a status update _here _instead of at LET is the reason I'd rather have it at LET, in one central place.


> Continues to dodge the question


----------



## love4cars4234 (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi guys. My credit card has been compromised on the same date I paid for HVH/CC servers. The bank right away thought it was related to CC. I tried to ask them why they thought this but wouldn't tell me much due to some "privacy laws". But sounded like they knew what they were talking about when blaming on the CC for this compromised.

I had to close down my credit card so could be re-issued via mail. So I won't be able to use this card even if the CC bastards refund the money back to me until I get the new card in 7-12 business days.

Just fantastic day for me.


----------



## joepie91 (Jan 29, 2014)

mpkossen said:


> The fact that you're asking for a status update _here _instead of at LET is the reason I'd rather have it at LET, in one central place.


Perhaps I'm doing that because the last time I posted about it on LET, I didn't get a response _at all_. And seeing as you're reading the thread here, and I have assurance that my posts won't magically disappear / be changed / whatever, that seems like a much more viable prospect than asking the same question in the same thread on the same forum where I didn't get a response before. Feel free to respond to my post in the LET feedback thread, and I'll gladly continue there.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 29, 2014)

mpkossen said:


> You can link here from LET. No problem. Last time I saw it was last week, in the OP of a thread. People joke about it, sure. It's been handled badly in the past (on a few occasions), I admit. But it's allowed to link here. I've also made this quite clear on LET a couple of times.


Thanks for clarifying that.


----------



## drmike (Jan 29, 2014)

love4cars4234 said:


> Hi guys. My credit card has been compromised on the same date I paid for HVH/CC servers. The bank right away thought it was related to CC. I tried to ask them why they thought this but wouldn't tell me much due to some "privacy laws". But sounded like they knew what they were talking about when blaming on the CC for this compromised.
> 
> I had to close down my credit card so could be re-issued via mail. So I won't be able to use this card even if the CC bastards refund the money back to me until I get the new card in 7-12 business days.
> 
> Just fantastic day for me.


Thanks for sticking to the matter and updating everyone.   Most folks get stressed and discouraged and disappear sadly.

Contact your bank and see about get information on the bad transaction.  As much info as possible.  Charging company, processing company, data and time, location, etc.   Something is foul about that fraud transaction.   Since it is your account, you are entitled to the information, ask the issuer how you get it and if they bark about that, let me know and I'll try to give you a hand.


----------



## FHN-Eric (Jan 29, 2014)

drmike said:


> Not to rain on your complimentary treatment of our distinguished guest Mr. Fabozzi, but if he really cared about privacy he would have done the proper things to secure his clients and their info and not had their database float off to the internet public twice.   He would have notified "authorities" of the issue and wrote a perma-sticky on his website about policies and procedures implemented so new potential customers would view him as a victim doing the right thing instead of a business that doesn't care or hides the history.


I never said that he did the right thing, I said it doesn't make you a bad person for caring about privacy. Now that I mention it, anyone notice that HVH has no Privacy Policy listed? They only have a TOS and AUP.


----------



## mpkossen (Jan 29, 2014)

Shados said:


> > Continues to dodge the question


Not going to work. Come ask at the right place and I've got an answer waiting.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jan 29, 2014)

mpkossen said:


> Not going to work. Come ask at the right place and I've got an answer waiting.


Sorry to butt in but what's wrong with here?


----------



## joepie91 (Jan 29, 2014)

mpkossen said:


> Not going to work. Come ask at the right place and I've got an answer waiting.


The question was asked a month ago, and I have been waiting for an answer since. Post that answer, perhaps?


----------



## drmike (Jan 29, 2014)

mpkossen said:


> Not going to work. Come ask at the right place and I've got an answer waiting.


We're all mostly friendly... and, no one will ban you here for even semi bad behavior...  and I promise to not throw furniture.  You have a free 24 hour pass.


----------



## joepie91 (Jan 29, 2014)

drmike said:


> We're all mostly friendly... and, no one will ban you here for even semi bad behavior...  and I promise to not throw furniture.  You have a free 24 hour pass.


You still have to refund me for that chair you broke. It was an IKEA chair, but still...


----------



## drmike (Jan 29, 2014)

joepie91 said:


> You still have to refund me for that chair you broke. It was an IKEA chair, but still...


What is that IKEA, is that SWEADISH for shitty furniture made in China?


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 29, 2014)

> Hi guys. My credit card has been compromised on the same date I paid for HVH/CC servers. The bank right away thought it was related to CC


Security has never been their strong spot so one of the servers (or WHMCS) may have been compromised and someone got your credit card info that way.

On another note, who the F uses imgur as a CDN (logo on WHMCS served from imgur https://billing.hudsonvalleyhost.com/cart.php )


----------



## drmike (Jan 29, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> On another note, who the F uses imgur as a CDN (logo on WHMCS served from imgur https://billing.hudsonvalleyhost.com/cart.php )


http://i.imgur.com/EbbIRoj.png

 Yeah

Another good little makes you say huh.


----------



## mikho (Jan 29, 2014)

drmike said:


> What is that IKEA, is that SWEADISH for shitty furniture made in China?


We keep the good stuff at home ground and ship the cheap crap over seas.


----------



## AuroraZero (Jan 30, 2014)

@love4cars4234  Any news on the refund yet? Just out of curiosity is all.


----------



## FHN-Eric (Jan 31, 2014)

AuroraZero said:


> @love4cars4234  Any news on the refund yet? Just out of curiosity is all.


If CC doesn't follow through, you can always file a complaint with the ic3.

https://complaint.ic3.gov/default.aspx?


----------



## love4cars4234 (Jan 31, 2014)

AuroraZero said:


> @love4cars4234  Any news on the refund yet? Just out of curiosity is all.


*Hey, thanks for asking! I got my refund TODAY! *



FHN-Eric said:


> If CC doesn't follow through, you can always file a complaint with the ic3.
> 
> https://complaint.ic3.gov/default.aspx?


Hey Eric, thanks for the suggestion. I already filed a complaint with IC3 along with few others such as below:

http://www.ic3.gov

http://www.bbb.org/consumer-complaints/file-a-complaint/get-started


http:// www.ftc.gov/


File a "consumer complaint" in which the company is located in. For example, CC/HVH is located in New York so I would google "attorney general consumer complaint New York" and following link would pop up:

http://www.ag.ny.gov/internet-bureau-online-complaint-form


Notify Visa or Mastercard:

https://usa.visa.com/checkoutfees/contact.jsp

http://www.mastercard.us/support/merchant-violations.html

Thanks guys for all your support! I hope nobody will use Hudson Valley Host or ColoCrossing as they are nothing but dishonest comopanies who treat their customers like pure sh*t. Not only did I go through this hell for 4 weeks but my credit card was compromised by them. So yeah, not worth it. Now I fully understand why so many hate them. LOL


----------



## MannDude (Feb 1, 2014)

Glad to see you got your refund finally. Was like pulling teeth, wasn't it? All it took was a forum post, you being passed around like a whore at a frat house between 'different' providers for unwanted resolutions, a community being reminded once more of the shadiness of the providers in question, some filing of reports via different channels and finally an agreement to give you a refund.

Hopefully no one else has to experience such a thing in the future.

EDIT: Issue resolved, yay! Thread is locked now.  :lock:


----------

